# anyone ever have this problem?



## videocat23 (May 7, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to ask this. I hope this is the right forum, or if someone knows a better place, please let me know.

Take a look at the picture. Anyone ever had this problem with their satellite receiver?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope. That's bad. Are you sure it's the sat receiver? Most of the time I've been to service calls for issues like this, it's actually been the TV, not the receiver. Using another video source (DVD, video game, etc.) will show the same problem if it's the TV. Most sat receiver problems are black screen, on-screen error codes, or macroblocking. It's pretty rare to get any other video-related errors.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Need more info which receiver HD or just SD what type of cable is it connected to the TV with what type of TV.


----------



## Apostile (Jun 3, 2009)

you should change the format of the pics...
but for this you would also be needed a new which that can be opened..


----------

